
Stay organized with minimal context switching – Marquee for VS Code - archyking
https://marquee.activecove.com/blog/1
======
qppo
This is not constructive, but that emoji usage remind me of this [0] fake
error message, back when whimsy was more in vogue

[https://i.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/350/668/6e1...](https://i.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/350/668/6e1.jpg)

